# Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?



## Nimsiki (25. November 2014)

*Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Hallöle!Habe mir ein HTPC zusammengestellt in der blinden Annahme, es würde Hardwareseitig alles ausreichen.
Überwiegender Verwendungszweck: SkyGo & Amazon Instand Video. 
Die Leistung scheint aber nicht auszureichen. Ruckler verursachen horizontale Kameraschwenks, gerade beim Fußball auf SkyGo total nervig. Amazon Instand Video ruckelt merklich weniger als SkyGo. Wie ich aber in einem anderen Forum schon gelesen habe scheint es beim LiveTV am Interlaced Signal zu liegen, der offenbar mehr Rechenleistung braucht als sie meine Kiste wohl hergibt.


Nun zu den Komponenten die ich verbaut habe:
Board: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53
CPU: AMD A6-6400K (2x 3.90GHz / AMD Radeon HD 8470D, 800MHz, 192 Shader)
Die Grafikeinheit nutzt 768MB des Systemspeichers.
RAM: Corsair 2x2GB (DDR3-1600, CL7-7-7-20)
HDD: Eine 2,5" 120GB SATA (etwas älter, daher vermute ich nur SATA I)
Per HDMI angeschlossen: Grundig 50 VLE 921


Software: Win7 Pro 64bit
Habe das OS, alle Updates, AMD Treiber und außer einem Browser nichts weiter installiert.
Die Tage dann noch die LAV Filters nachinstalliert.


Stärkste Grafikkarte die ich aufgrund der Bauweise des verwendeten Gehäuses nutzen könnte ist aktuell die Inno3D GeForce GT 740 LP. Sie macht laut den Angabe bei Geizhals 813 GFLOPS. Die IGD des aktuell verwendeten Prozessors (A6-6400K) macht hingegen nur 307 GFLOPS.
Ich könnte, und das wäre mir sogar lieber, auch die CPU gegen eine AMD A10-6700, 4x 3.70GHz (AMD Radeon HD 8670D, 844MHz, 384 Shader, 648 GFLOPS) tauschen.


Da ich leider keine Erfahrungen habe, weiß ich nicht was ausreicht bzw. wo der Flaschenhals sitzt. Das anscheinend schuldige Interlaced Signal, braucht es mehr CPU oder GPU Power? Muss ich evtl. softwareseitig etwas nachinstallieren? Würde es ausreichen die A6-6400K gegen eine AMD A10-6700 zu tauschen, damit alles ruckelfrei läuft? Muss ich evtl. sogar eine stärkere CPU -UND- eine Grafikkarte einbauen, damit es flüssig läuft? Reichen die 4GB Systemspeicher und deren 1600MHz? Ich tappe ein bisschen im Dunkeln, es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, was ersetzt/aufgerüstet werden muss.
Schon mal vorab vielen Dank!


----------



## shadie (25. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Ruckler bei schnellen Bewegungen oder Kameraschwenks hören sich für mich eher nach einer falsch eingestellten Hz Zahl an.
Auf wie viel Hz läuft dein Monitor und mit wie viel hz. überträgt dein HTPC die Bilder an den TV?

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit XBMC, bluray abgespielt und es hat geruckelt wie sau.
Bis ich eingestellt habe, dass der HTPC automatisch in XBMC die HZ Zahl des Videomaterials auslesen soll und dann die Ausgabe des HTPC anpassen soll, seit dem keine Ruckler mehr!

Eine neue Graka schafft da übrigens keine Abhilfe.
Das Streaming von Livetv Inhalten geschieht über die CPU.


----------



## JimSim3 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Ich vermute auch eher ein Problem mit den Hz.

An der Grafikkarte wirds nicht liegen. Die wird vermutlich außer für die Ausgabe des Bildes gar nicht genutzt (Fürs decoding gibt's im HTPC Bereich meistens 3 Varianten: CPU, Intel Grafikkarte QuickSync und NVidia Cuda - AMD Varianten leider nicht vertreten)

Wenn dann könnte die CPU zu schwach sein, aber auch das wage ich eigentlich zu bezweifeln... Aber beides kannst du ausschließen, wenn du nebenbei die Auslastung deiner CPU/GPU mit TaskManager bzw. entsprechenden Tools überwachst.


----------



## Nimsiki (27. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Hallo shadie & JimSim3!
Zunächst möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe.

Wegen des Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Hz Zahlen zwischen TV und HTPC habe ich bereits schon mal etwas gelesen und daher auch schon am HTPC einiges rumprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Nach euren Posts hier habe ich dann mal den HTPC an mein PC-Monitor angeschlossen, da habe ich gleiches Problem. Mit meinem Desktoprechner (i7 930 und ATI HD 5850) läuft über den PC Monitor alles flüssig. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit es dann mit dem Desktoprechner am TV zu versuchen. das müsste ich noch Probieren, um den Fernseher evtl. als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Was aktuell aber schon nicht passt, dass der HTPC am PC Monitor auch ruckelt.

Edit: Mein TV Gerät ist ein Grundig 50 VLE 921, ich habe noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, dort die Hz Zahl einzusehen bzw. diese zu ändern.


----------



## shadie (28. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*



Nimsiki schrieb:


> Hallo shadie & JimSim3!
> Zunächst möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen, dass ich so lange nicht geantwortet habe.
> 
> Wegen des Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Hz Zahlen zwischen TV und HTPC habe ich bereits schon mal etwas gelesen und daher auch schon am HTPC einiges rumprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Nach euren Posts hier habe ich dann mal den HTPC an mein PC-Monitor angeschlossen, da habe ich gleiches Problem. Mit meinem Desktoprechner (i7 930 und ATI HD 5850) läuft über den PC Monitor alles flüssig. Ich hatte noch keine Zeit es dann mit dem Desktoprechner am TV zu versuchen. das müsste ich noch Probieren, um den Fernseher evtl. als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen. Was aktuell aber schon nicht passt, dass der HTPC am PC Monitor auch ruckelt.
> ...


Wie stark ist der Prozessor in deinem HTPC ausgelastet wenn er die Filme abspielt?

Sicher alle Treiber installiert?

irgendwas passt da nicht, er müsste es eigentlich problemlos schaffen :-O


----------



## JimSim3 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Es war nicht die unbedingt die Hz-Zahl des Fernsehrs direkt gemeint... Ich nutze bspw. MediaPortal als Medien Center. Wenn ich meinen HTPC neu aufsetze, stelle ich zunächst im Grafikkarten-Treiber alle möglichen unterschiedlichen Hz-Zahlen ein und gucke, wie der Fernsehr reagiert, ebenfalls gebe ich im Treiber an, das die Hz-Zahl von der Anwendung gesetzt werden kann. (typisch sind 23,97, 24, 25, 29,97, 30, 50, 59, 60) Mein Fernsehr kann bspw. keine 23,97, 25 oder 29,97 Hz. Im Media Portal kann ich nun eintragen das er bspw. 23,97 auf 24 FPS hochrechnen und ausgeben soll (und 25 als 50 etc.) Wenn man hier das ganze richtig setzt, verschwinden solche Ruckler in der Regel...

Guck doch einfach mal wie die Auslastung deiner Komponenten ist, wenn du Sky Go und Co. guckst und Ruckler feststellst. Gut möglich, das Sky Go bspw. fordernder an die Hardware ist, als die reguläre Wiedergabe von Live-TV oder Videos sonstiger Art. (z.B. durch Kopierschutz oder sonstige merkwürdige Programme). Wenn du das ausschließen kannst:

- Im Grafikkartentreiber die HZ-Zahl auf "anwendungsabhängig" einstellen.
- Ausgabe im Treiber überprüfen (also was passiert, wenn ich auf 1920x1080 23,97 Hz stelle)
- Überprüfen wie es bei bspw. 1080p mkv Files aussieht. Probleme auch vorhanden oder nicht? Wie sieht die Auslastung aus?

Je nach dem kann es eventuell auch ein Codec-Problem sein...


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Hallo!
Euch schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten.



shadie schrieb:


> Wie stark ist der Prozessor in deinem HTPC ausgelastet wenn er die Filme abspielt?


Ich habe mal den Ressourcenmonitor angeworfen (über den Taskmanager), dort gibt es die Anzeige für CPU-Auslastung (grün) und maximale Frequenz (blau). Die CPU Auslastung bleibt bei ca. 50% (insgesamt, aber auch pro Kern), die Maximal Frequenz schlägt im Vollbildmodus direkt auf 100% aus, was auch immer die "maximale Frequenz" ist. Weiß das jemand?



shadie schrieb:


> Sicher alle Treiber installiert?


Habe die Treiber der Treiber-CD installiert, die des Prozessors habe ich frisch von AMD runtergeladen und installiert. Also eigentlich ja.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> ... ebenfalls gebe ich im Treiber an, das die Hz-Zahl von der Anwendung gesetzt werden kann. (typisch sind 23,97, 24, 25, 29,97, 30, 50, 59, 60) Mein Fernsehr kann bspw. keine 23,97, 25 oder 29,97 Hz. Im Media Portal kann ich nun eintragen das er bspw. 23,97 auf 24 FPS hochrechnen und ausgeben soll (und 25 als 50 etc.) Wenn man hier das ganze richtig setzt, verschwinden solche Ruckler in der Regel...


Ich habe nicht finden können, wo/wie ich das manuell setzen kann. Im catalyst control center kann ich nur vordefiniertes auswählen.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> - Im Grafikkartentreiber die HZ-Zahl auf "anwendungsabhängig" einstellen.
> - Ausgabe im Treiber überprüfen (also was passiert, wenn ich auf 1920x1080 23,97 Hz stelle)
> - Überprüfen wie es bei bspw. 1080p mkv Files aussieht. Probleme auch vorhanden oder nicht? Wie sieht die Auslastung aus?


Wie gesagt, weiß leider nicht, wo ich die manuellen Einstellungen vornehmen kann.

Ich habe parallel den Grundig Service mal angeschrieben, wollte euch deren Antwort (Kernaussage) nicht vorenthalten:


> Die Bildruckeln könnte hier einmal von der Signalerarbeitung der Graphikkarte hervorgerufen werden oder die Bildwechselfrequenz des PCs stimmt nicht mit den möglichen Frequenz des TV überein (nur 50/60Hz).


Die Frequenzen kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich Beide bereits versucht habe und ihn nun auf 60Hz stehen hab.

Was ich komisch finde und eigentlich denke, dass es eher an der Leistung der CPU oder GPU liegt und vermutlich nicht an der Hz:
Amazon Instand Video ruckelt deutlich weniger (fast gar nicht) als SkyGo, DVDs werden bspw. auch einwandfrei abgespielt. Was dazu passen würde, ist die Aussage unter Punkt 3 auf folgender Seite: http://goo.gl/luS3Ex


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Schau dir bei der CPU-Auslastung mal die einzelnen Kerne an. Wahrscheinlich hängt immer abwechselnd einer im Limit und der Rest wird nicht genutzt. 
Mit welchem Browser nutzt du die Videodienste denn? Ich nutze jedenfalls selbst Prime Video unter Chrome mit einem A6-3500 und habe keine Probleme. Allerdings könnten meine drei "echten" Kerne durchaus stärker sein als dein Einmoduler. Grundsätzlich darfst du davon ausgehen dass wenn dann die CPU bremst. Die integrierte GPU ist locker stark genug für Videos.


JimSim3 schrieb:


> An der Grafikkarte wirds nicht liegen. Die wird vermutlich außer für die Ausgabe des Bildes gar nicht genutzt (Fürs decoding gibt's im HTPC Bereich meistens 3 Varianten: CPU, Intel Grafikkarte QuickSync und NVidia Cuda - AMD Varianten leider nicht vertreten)


Das ist totaler Quatsch. Du verwechselt Encoding mit Decoding. Für Letzteres haben alle modernen GPUs dedizierte Einheiten integriert und die sind bei AMDs Variante sogar ziemlich stark. Allerdings nutzt Silverlight diese Beschleunigung kaum, deswegen sind Amazon und wohl auch Sky über Gebühr CPU-lastig.


----------



## JimSim3 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch. Du verwechselt Encoding mit Decoding. Für Letzteres haben alle modernen GPUs dedizierte Einheiten integriert und die sind bei AMDs Variante sogar ziemlich stark. Allerdings nutzt Silverlight diese Beschleunigung kaum, deswegen sind Amazon und wohl auch Sky über Gebühr CPU-lastig.



Theoretisch ja, aber ist die DXVA2 Implementation im vom TE genannten LAV-Video-Decoder nicht rein CPU-basiert? Zumindest ist die CPU-Belastung in diesem Modus ungleich höher als bei Intel QuickSync oder NVidia CUVID...

EDIT: Ah... nachgelesen. Ab der 6000er Reihe von AMD auch supported. Hab mich mit der AMD-Version nur bis zur 5000er Reihe beschäftigt, danach war ich bei NVidia... Ungeachtet dessen wird bei Silverlight eh nicht allzu viel GPU-Decoding benutzt, wie du ja schon festgestellt hast... (Und wohl auch LAV nicht...)

Aber zum eigentlich Problem zurück:
Hz würde ich bei Instant Video und Sky Go jetzt auch erstmal ausschließen. Das ist eher wichtig bei LiveTV...

Es muss irgendwas mit der CPU zu tun haben... Steht Windows auf Höchstleistung in den Energiespareinstellungen?

Sollte die CPU bereits auf Höchstleistung stehen und nicht ausgelastet sein ist eine weitere Möglichkeit (wenn auch etwas abwegig meiner Meinung nach) ein zu langsamer RAM bzw. zu wenig RAM für die Grafikkarte. Bei einem copy-back Algorithmus wird der nämlich relativ stark belastet und brauch ne hohe Bandbreite.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Weder Cuda noch QuickSync haben irgend einen Einfluss auf *D*ecoding. 

LAV ist natürlich ein möglicher Einfluss. Ich würde es einfach mal ohne versuchen und wenn dann gar nichts geht mal die Demo von PowerDVD für gut beschleunigte Codecs installieren (ich selbst habe Arcsoft Media Theatre installiert und garnicht drüber nachgedacht dass das ja was ausmachen könnte).

EDIT:
Ok, NV scheint seine fest verdrahteten Decodereinheiten jetzt auch mit dem Begriff CUDA zu bewerben. Mit GPGPU, wofür CUDA sonst steht, hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## JimSim3 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Nicht Cuda, CUVID. (EDIT: Habs oben falsch geschrieben... Mea Culpa)

Und klar haben QuickSync und CUVID was mit dem Decoding zu tun. Schließlich bieten sie eine Schnittstelle für die Hardware-Beschleunigung des Decodings...

(Hab den letzten Post noch ordentlich editiert und Sachen hinzugefügt nach deinem letzten Post... Hab nicht mitbekommen, das du schon geantwortet hattest  )

Wenn du auch nen A6 drin hast... Welchen RAM benutzt du denn?


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

OK, bin wohl doch nicht so fit in den aktuellen Werbenamen. Im Endeffekt haben halt alle GPUs SIP-Cores für Decoding. Bei AMD heißt das UVD seit der HD2xxx Serie, bei NV CUVID, früher VP, seit der 8xxx Serie und bei Intel tatsächlich aktuell genau wie das encoding Quicksync, früher MFX. Die Schnittstelle zu diesen ist über DXVA standardisiert und solang ein SW-Filter diese nutzt hat man eigentlich bei allen aktuellen GPUs immer genug Decodingleistung.

Encoding ist wieder ein anderes Thema und dafür hat AMD tatsächlich erst seit Trinity einen SIP-Core integriert der nur selten unterstützt wird.

Das Problem bei Silverlight scheint zu sein dass da eine zusätzliche Verschlüsselung per CPU berechnet wird. Ob die RAM-Limitiert ist weiß ich nicht. Mein System erfreut sich allerdings tatsächlich an DDR1866CL9. Aber auch ansonsten ist meine APU halt doch etwas anders weil sie noch auf Phenom Architektur fußt. Eigentlich sollte sie aber gerade bei Singelcore- und GPU-Last schwächer sein.


----------



## JimSim3 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Also ich kann mir 2 theoretische Probleme vorstellen:

a) Das DRM von Silverlight beansprucht die CPU zu stark.

b) Silverlight verwendet DXVA2 im Copy-Back Verfahren. Beim nativen DXVA2 wird das Video im Grafikkartenspeicher belassen bis zur Ausgabe, dadurch hat man aber keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Daten und kann bspw. keinen Processing-Filter mehr dazwischen schalten. Deswegen gibt's die Copy-Back Variante. Dabei werden alle Video-Daten zunächst wieder vom Grafikspeicher zurück in den RAM geschrieben damit man sie von dort aus wieder bearbeiten kann bevor man sie wieder an die GPU zur Ausgabe übergibt. Gerade in einem APU-System das RAM für den GPU-Speicher verwendet geht das extrem auf die RAM-Bandbreite. (Und auch die GPU, die können das aber angeblich ab der AMD 6000er Serie, Intel HD 2000er Serie und jeder halbwegs aktuellen NVidia GPU ab, das hatte ich fälschlicher weise für die DXVA2 Kompatibilität gehalten, bezieht sich aber nur auf DXVA2 Copy-Back... ). Wenn das ein single ranked 1333er RAM ist, könnte das zum Ruckeln führen...

Wahrscheinlicher finde ich aber immer noch Version a)...

Ein mMn möglicher Test wäre:
1080p mkv mit MediaPortal oder sonstwas abspielen, was den LAV-Decoder verwendet. Zuerst im nativen DXVA2 und dann mit DXVA2 copy-back (lässt sich im LAV-Decoder unter Hardware-Acceleration einstellen). Ruckelt nur die Copy-Back Variante ist es wohl der RAM. Ruckeln beide stimmt was mit dem System nicht. Ruckelt keine und nur Silverlight... Liegt's an Silverlight und wahrscheinlich an der CPU.


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Hallo!
Kleiner Zwischenstand...
Da es meine Zeit kurzzeitig zuließ, habe ich schnell mal den MSI Afterburner installiert, um damit die Auslastung zu beobachten.
Leider läuft derzeit kein Fußball auf SkyGo im Vollbildmodus. Als ich das normale Programm jedoch laufen ließ, zeigten sich bei der IGD-Leistung Spitzenwerte die sehr nahe der 100% lagen. Wenn ich später etwas Zeit habe, werde ich Fußball mal laufen lassen und es nochmal beobachten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit welchem Browser nutzt du die Videodienste denn? Ich nutze jedenfalls selbst Prime Video unter Chrome mit einem A6-3500 und habe keine Probleme. Allerdings könnten meine drei "echten" Kerne durchaus stärker sein als dein Einmoduler.


Könnte aber auch den Unterschied ausmachen: Deine APU hat 320 Shader, meine APU hat 192 Shader?




JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ein mMn möglicher Test wäre:
> 1080p mkv mit MediaPortal oder sonstwas abspielen, was den LAV-Decoder verwendet. Zuerst im nativen DXVA2 und dann mit DXVA2 copy-back (lässt sich im LAV-Decoder unter Hardware-Acceleration einstellen). Ruckelt nur die Copy-Back Variante ist es wohl der RAM. Ruckeln beide stimmt was mit dem System nicht. Ruckelt keine und nur Silverlight... Liegt's an Silverlight und wahrscheinlich an der CPU.


Ok, das werde ich mal probieren. Muss nur zunächst irgendwo ein 1080p mkv file finden.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Schönes Filmchen, gratis und in allen Auflösungen verfügbar:
https://orange.blender.org/download/
Wie erwähnt machen die SIP-Cores die Hauptarbeit beim decodieren, da ist die Shaderanzahl erst mal egal. Ausserdem hast du GCN-Shader und ich VLIW5-Cores. Letztere sind pro Einheit einfach ein gutes Stück schwächer.


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ein mMn möglicher Test wäre:
> 1080p mkv mit MediaPortal oder sonstwas abspielen, was den LAV-Decoder verwendet. Zuerst im nativen DXVA2 und dann mit DXVA2 copy-back (lässt sich im LAV-Decoder unter Hardware-Acceleration einstellen). Ruckelt nur die Copy-Back Variante ist es wohl der RAM. Ruckeln beide stimmt was mit dem System nicht. Ruckelt keine und nur Silverlight... Liegt's an Silverlight und wahrscheinlich an der CPU.


Sooo, habe je ein MKV und ein AVI File in 1080p runtergeladen und im Vollbildmodus abgespielt. Habe auch beides DXVA2 nativ und copy-back probiert. In beiden Fällen läuft es, ich würde sagen, flüssig. Wenn man genau hinsieht, könnte man hier und da mal ein minimales Ruckelchen erkennen, wobei ich eher von einem Knick in meiner Optik bei den ganzen Vergleichen ausgehe.

Es ist zumindest nicht vergleichbar mit dem was mir da der Firefox/IE mit SkyGo/silverlight als Ausgabe liefert. Da ruckelt sogar schon der horizontal verlaufende Liveticker in den News.


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

So, habe jetzt etwas Fußball auf SkyGo laufen lassen und dann ein Bildschirmfoto vom Afterburner gemacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Das Bild sieht total Banane aus. Eigentlich solltest du nur eine GPU haben .


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Bild sieht total Banane aus. Eigentlich solltest du nur eine GPU haben .


Keine Ahnung, warum das so ist...

Hier noch eine Sensor Log von GPU-Z: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1701870/files/2014/GPU-Z Sensor Log.txt


----------



## Nimsiki (29. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Ich habe mal noch eins gemacht, auch mit dabei der Ressourcenmonitor...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheMaster (30. November 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Bei SkyGO Fußball hab ich auch ab und zu kleine ruckler, liegt entweder an silverlight oder an SkyGo selber. Grafikkarte: GTX670OC | CPU: 3770k | RAM:1866


----------



## Nimsiki (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Hallo,
wollte hier mal eine Rückmeldung geben, falls jemand mit ähnlicher Problematik das Thema ergoogelt.
Ruckelfreies SkyGo oder Amazon Instand Video läuft mit dem AMD A6-6400K oder A10-6700 und sicherlich vielen anderen CPU/APU's mit folgenden Einstellungen...

Rätselslösung war:
Abhilfe schaffte bei mir die 1080i 25Hz Einstellung im ATI Catalyst Control Center *+ die Verwendung vom Internet Explorer unter Verwendung des "richtigen" Treibers*.
Ich hatte Beides (IE & 25Hz) vorher wohl schon versucht, nur nicht zusammen. Also entweder 25Hz unter Firefox oder den IE mit 50/60Hz.
Habe dann irgendwo den Tipp gelesen, dass Sylverlight mit dem IE flüssiger/ruckelfreier läuft, daher habe ich im Anschluss nur noch mit dem IE getestet und so war es dann auch.

Zum oberen Zusatz "*unter Verwendung des richtigen Treibers*"...
Als das Thema hier diskutiert wurde benutzte ich noch den A6-6400K. Nachdem alles ruckelfrei lief, entschied ich mich doch auf einen A10-6700 umzusteigen, um die Spielperformance zu erhöhen. Im Zuge der Umrüstung habe ich auch eine größere HDD verbaut, um ausreichend Platz für die Installationen der Spiele zu schaffen und setzte das System frisch auf. Natürlich mit den jeweils aktuellen Treibern. In der Zwischenzeit erschien ein neuer Treiber für die APU (der Omega Treiber). Dieser Treiber verursacht Probleme, mit den oben genannten Einstellungen ruckelt es wieder, schaltet man auf 1080p 24Hz um, ruckelt es nicht mehr, dafür hat man im oberen Bildbereich horizontale Streifen, die auf ein Hz Problem hindeuten. Ich habe nach etlichen Stunden Rumfrickelei dann den Omega Treiber deinstalliert, danach noch mit dem Driver Sweeper im Abgesicherten Modus alle Reste beseitigt und danach wieder den alten Treiber (AMD-Catalyst-14-9-win7-win8.1-64Bit-dd-ccc-whql) aus der vorherigen Installation benutzt. Damit konnte ich den vorherigen, ruckelfreien Zustand wieder herstellen.


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mein HTPC für LiveTV, welche Komponente ist zu schwach?*

Mir war das irgendwie klar dass es da um ein Hz Problem geht.

Die meisten Programme stellen den Grakatreiber für die Wiedergabe automatisch um.
Warum SIlverlight das noch nicht kann ist mir ein Rätsel :-O nutzen doch mittlerweile extrem viele Leute.

Aber danke für dein Feedback! Hilft sicher anderen weiter.


----------

